# OGF Angler Of The Year 2007 Please Vote!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Anglers!
The OGF staff and Vic's Sports Center are pleased to announce The "Angler of The Year" Program.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

It is a chance for your voices to be heard as this will be a member only vote.
You can recognize a member for an outstanding catch or just show your appreciation for a member who has been particularly helpful here on the OGF forums or on the water.
Maybe even a great new friend you met here on OGF.
Please include a brief paragraph about who you are voting for and why. 

The rules are pretty simple...
1.Last years winner is not eligible.(congrats on last years win,Shortdrift!)
2.You must be an OGF member to vote.
3.Do not vote for yourself
4.Only one vote per member.
5.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
6.Please vote in this thread (any votes outside of this thread will not be counted)
7.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote.
8.Voting closes Thursday January 31st 2008.

OGF thanks all of you for making this a great place! 
Good Luck!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to vote for my man Hetfield Inn. Steve's went out of his way to organize the Turtle Creek gathering and the festivities prior to the Hawgfest. Very knowledgable and willing to help ! He's a great fisherman and an even better person imo. Plus he has the greatest one liners of anyone I know ! Well deserving of this years title !


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Although I know quite a few very deserving fisherman from this site my vote has to go to LureDaddy. Not only did he have an incredible year muskie fishing he shared his catches faithfully. Myself and others would look forward to his posts on a daily basis. Meeting him in person for the first time this year he helped my first year of muskie fishing to be very successful. He helped with everything from choosing gear to productive areas and techniques. Thanks a lot John. Between you and a few others my learning curve has been advanced tremendously.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

My vote is for VC1111.

The giving of the artwork (lures) he makes. All the information he has shared with everyone through the threads and pm's on lure building. Some of which I'm sure has taken him several years to accumulate. Kind, caring, and always willing to answer questions. Not to mention he is a pretty decent muskie fisherman.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My vote goes to Fishslim! Troy is a guy who routinely helps others with fishing information for both saugeye and crappie. He regularly posts very detailed reports to help others catch fish and I think he helped a fellow member recover a tackle box that had been left at the lake. Not only is that helpful, but it is first class all the way. That's the kind of guy he is. He is a first class fisherman and a first class guy.

CG


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm voting for VC1111
He has really helped out in the tackle making forum, always answering any questions that you ask + the tutorials.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I sat down and thought about who I would possibly vote for in case of a tie, and I have to tell you all...

With so many GREAT folks here, if there is a tie, it's going to be an extremely difficult decision!

I'm serious...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I want to vote for someone who actually fished this year!!!!! This is the angler award and anglers must fish and have pics to prove it lol (in my opinion) Now since i cant vote for myself  my vote goes to coolwater I've talked to him alot hes a nice guy and loves to fish. When he has the time he posts reports and pics which shows me hes an actual ANGLER!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll cast my lot for Hetfieldinn as well. He does help a lot of folks who otherwise might not have a good Erie program put together and has a lot of fishing knowledge overall. The spring get-together was/is a rather unique idea and he also did well in the Hawgfest tourney. Lastly, as an all around sportsman, he seems to be a good Hunter too...!

Oh Yeah, I almost forgot, he's got a very sharp wit about himself, too....you gotta watch that guy.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

My vote is for Het.
He is constantly fishing & posting the results of his adventures.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> My vote goes to Fishslim! Troy is a guy who routinely helps others with fishing information for both saugeye and crappie. He regularly posts very detailed reports to help others catch fish and I think he helped a fellow member recover a tackle box that had been left at the lake. Not only is that helpful, but it is first class all the way. That's the kind of guy he is. He is a first class fisherman and a first class guy.
> 
> CG


I vote for Troy!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My vote goes for Hetfieldinn. Steve's attributes go far beyond his fishing ability. He is always ready to share or help as needed whether it involves fishing or anything else. The unselfish effort he puts forth in helping others 
as well as supporting OGF sets him apart and deserves recognition.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll have to cast my vote for Het as well,I'm sure others are deserving but I've learned a lot from his posts.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

My vote goes to Fishslim. I've met him on the water several times this past year (and a few times this past week!). He is always willing to share information reguarding current conditions on several Central Ohio Lakes. Troy is a class act.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

My vote goes to *DixieChicken* awesome guy always willin to help anyone anyway he can...And has helped me in a HUGE way teachin me tricks the tactics on my first year on erie. a real a great Teacher and friend!! also inbetween all those sheepers he catches he really does catch some NICE FISH


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

My vote goes to Hetfieldinn as well. I have never personally met him, but have seen him on the water. I look forward to his posts and the pictures he provides. He is always willing to share info with other ogf members. He is very unselfish and has extended many invitations to fellow ogfer's to fish with him including myself. Sorry I couldn't take you up on the offer Steve. Last but definitely not least, he puts his share of fish in the boat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hetfieldinn gets my vote. anyone who lands 12lbs of walleye in the last 20 minutes of hawgfest deserves it. he has always helped me out.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Luredaddy - He's the Musky King


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

alot of guys deserve this honor!!!my vote has to go to het!!! without his efforts the spring gathering would not be!!! and as for erie fishing he is always posting up-to-date info!!! my hats off to you het!!
and i think it was krusty who said he has the best one liners...my fav was "hold my beer...i'm gonna start this thing"!!! THATS PRICELESS!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Fishslim, that guy can fish for inland eyes, never met him but he allways has good information

luredaddy would be my 2nd, this guy can fish for musky


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

This is a tough one. I'll have to go with VC1111. Amazing lures he builds, also very helpful posts and replies.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tuff to pick just one fisherman, lure daddy/het /shortdrift/others all have helped us out . inland lakes goes to luredaddy . erie to het .


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hetfield Inn. In addition to being a frequent contributer the the forums:


Steve taught me a lot this year, was always available to take a call and spend some time chatting with me about fishing. 

Steve also treated my father and I to a fantastic day of fishing in September that really helped us learn some of the finer points of trolling.

Steve often took other OGF members out with him to fish.

Steve always put us on fish, if he was fishing in our area.

Steve was the main driving force for the 2007 Turtle Creek Spring Jig, which was the first time I met other OGF folks. There was no "good-old boy" clique or reticence to share fishing tips among these people. People whom I consider expert fisherman like Walleyeguy, Tubuzz, Shortdrift, Kgone, Fishon, Hook and Book, and Hetfield were quite willing to impart their wisdom to others. The Spring Jig made the Hawgfest a no-brainer for me. 

Steve hosted a great "eat and greet" at his cabin the night before the Hawgfest. Lots of OGF members showed up and ate, drank and BS'd that night.

Collectively, I think that the above points outweigh the fact that Steve:


Refuses to concede that Dio is a better front man for Black Sabbath than Ozzy;

Referred to our trolling motor as a "weed whacker";

Asked if I was "swatting mayfllies" when he saw my jigging technique; and

Has defective terminal tackle on his rods that leads to the loss of perfectly good worm harnesses.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Het all the way, great online resource, great stick and even a better friend, he can be just a little funny at times as well.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll go along with Het myself. As good as he does at fishing, he carries it over to setting up social events and even attended a State Senate hearing with Ron and I in late 06. He carries the love of fishing across the board by caring, sharing and performing.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

After some thought and reading this thread, I was gonna say Shortdrift, but let's face it Ron, We can't have a part-timer take the vote!! Just kidding! My vote goes to Het as well. He has taken so many of us out and put us on fish. His reports are second to none.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I can think of 3 or 4 deserving members...but I'll have to cast my one vote for *Fishslim*, the king of inland upground grassy saugeye fishing. Besides, he makes me laugh .


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

one more vote for Fishslim.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

A no brainer for me, Het, for all the reasons Commodore laid out. Although I think a little love could go to Kgone and Walleyeguy. I'm an Erie guy, gotta vote for one.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Since it's pretty much been decided I'll throw a vote out there that won't matter. How about Zfish.  I've talked to him a couple times and he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sweet at least I got a little love  , not a vote but close enough. I think we are getting close to crowning Hetfieldin 07 Angler of the Year. Awesome Job dude


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn. Very active on OGF with great info as well as one heck of a good fisherman.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Hetfieldinn. I agree with all that has been said about him. I think the OGF caucus is about ready to declare a winner.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfield Inn...
Only because he&#8217;s my neighbor, we grew up together and he would be pi$$ed if I didn&#8217;t vote for him&#8230; 

He also said he would vote for me in return....


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Hetfield was one of the first OGF guys that I spoke to when I joined the forum, invited me out on the water when my boat was down for repairs, and even let me borrow a spare fuel tank to help troubleshoot the problem I was having with my kicker.

Additionally, his organization of the 2007 & 2008 Turtle Creek outings, plus his constant willingness to share up to date fishing reports and information make him my pick.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Another vote for Het. I hate to steal someone else's comment, but one by Shortdrift sums it up - "Steve's attributes go far beyond his fishing ability." - and I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Definitely some good choices, my vote goes to slim.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Het has worked his tail off organizing great OGF get togethers. He has showed great character by doing so. HetfieldInn..."The Obvious Choice".


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll have to go with Het too. Always good info/tips when I'm in need. And to find out about all the events he's worked on.(that I've yet to partake in.... this year maybe?)


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I cast my vote for Hetfieldinn. He has sold enough fishing tackle on the Market Place to keep that form open all by his self.Never got to fish with him but has helped us through his many posts on fishing,boating and hunting.
Fred


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Step up to the Mic Het!! You got my vote too! I actually got a Lake Erie Erie notebook of information compiled on this site and 3/4 of it is straight from Het's keyboard.

SPEECH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Will it be a classic one liner - or a point by point rebuttal of Commodore's post?

I don't think we'll have to leave the voting open until the 31st.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

My vote is for FishingRedHawk.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Het gets my vote as well. He came through when we needed tackle for the kids.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Theres ALOT of great guys here that deserve it but you have put ALOT of time into this site on and off the clock! Thanks Man! Some of your posts helped me when I first started clickin in!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I must roll with the consensus...Het gets my vote...instrumental with the Turtle Creek Outing, great finish in the Hawgfest and every day success on Erie, whether with a close buddy or taking a group of newbies...he always seemed to get on the fish (or he is just really great at making us believe he got hooked up)  He has demonstrated all of the qualities a great ambassador of fishing should have and has earned the distinction of Angler of the Year. And that says alot, since the competition is so stiff. WTG Steve!

Honorable Mention (or a special award of another kind) should go to vc1111 for initiating the birth of the forum "Lure Making". I have become one of his disciples for sure! I am not sure any other thread on here has had as many hits!!! Kudos to you Vince!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have to say when i saw this post come up the other night right away only one name came to mind overall,that was Het. He has been a asset to all on the site great fishermen and as mentioned willing to help anyone at anytime. Thank you all as well for the kind words my way but i agree let's not wait CROWN THE ANGLER OF THE YEAR NOW HET!!!!


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

For all of the reasons many have already stated so well...... Hetfieldinn


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

My vote goes to Het also...

1 - His posts are so helpful & detailed, that they make me believe that if I owned a boat, that I could actually catch a fish or two....

2 - Because of his organization of the pre-Hawg Fest "Chow Fest", I was actually able to attend an OGF function this year, and I know that everyone in attendance had a excellent time (_even though it was K_gone & Fishon that brought the best part of the meal..._)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to make it interesting...  
There are so many great guys on here we have decided to give a prize to the #2 and #3 vote getters.

Second place will recieve an OGF shirt. 
3rd place will recieve an OGF hat.
Thanks to all of you for making OGF the greatest outdoor website!
Keep the votes coming!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Just to make it interesting...
> There are so many great guys on here we have decided to give a prize to the #2 and #3 vote getters.


A very wise decision indeed...!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Rodney, we were told to send the bill to you Being the nice guy you are and all.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

My vote is also for Het....

Selfish is not in his vocabulary,always willing to help or take someone out to experiance our great fishery. Don't forget about 14th place finish in hawgfest!!!
Way to go Steve, your a great friend and even better fisherman!!!!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

my vote is also for Het, great fish cooker!!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's one for Dixie Chicken. He's my short little hero and does alot for the local 'industry'. 
Its a tough one!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

It's truly a gift to have a site where fishermen are willing to share information and ideas. My vote goes to Het for his willingness to share information and ideas. 

If there's a Website of the Year Award, OGF you got my vote.

MikeC


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

9,823 members and only 50 some votes so far?


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Het gets my vote too. He was the first person from the board that I met last year when I was driving around Turtle Creek Campgrounds wondering where the heck everybody was. He saw my OGF sticker on my back window of yet another red Chevy P/U truck and came out to the road to flag me down. He introduced me to 2buzz2 and JoeW. We stood around and talked about fish'en, camp'en and guns and within a short period of time they made me feel welcome. He passes on information freely and seems always willing to help out when needed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

LEJoe said:


> He passes on information freely and seems always willing to help out when needed.


==========================================================

That's not all he freely passes out. There are times when open truck windows or moving upwind don't do you a bit of good.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> ==========================================================
> 
> That's not all he freely passes out. There are times when open truck windows or moving upwind don't do you a bit of good.


... ...


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

After going back 3 years of posts, I have to cast my ballot for HET. Not that I read all the posts, but the random posts I did read he always has a reply, usually good helpful information.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I am going to have to give my vote to Het ... He has always been very very good with posting usefull info with walleye fishing and helping others on the lake to get on the fish... I think he spends more time on the cell talking to people asking him ? on the lake than he does fishing for himself.. He is also a heck of a nice guy with a wit that always has you thinking and laughing!! Thanx for your help on the lake this year Steve!!!!!!!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

My vote is for Het .He,s always out on the lake and can give you info.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

There are some awesome people on this site who will ALWAYS answer any question you ask.....Het is one of them.

I insulted the hell out of Het at another site ......and when I apologized to him online...he accepted. Then he invited me to fish with him. My biggest regret for 07 is that we did not get to fish together.

I still have not met him. Hopin in 08 that might change.

Even when his fishin advice sucks......his one liners are tops.

Het gets my vote.....for fishing expertese.......and killer one liners.

Best of luck to all in the coming year.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Het - is truley an asset to this site and to all of us on OGF... 

A class act and i cannot count how many times he has stepped up to the plate on various topics and times.. Many will say he is a Character :he has more oneliners than i do and one heck of a fisherman...* but mostly Steve is a selfless man that has true character..*

I cast my vote for Het- the Angler of the Year 08!


Frank


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone who PMs me with advice whenever I ask for it. However, day in and day out, Het provides more information, thoughts, and help than anyone. He most certainly gets my vote.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

my vote goes out to het!!!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

FishingRedHawk.............


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

My vote goes for...

Argee, Exexec, and Pipeliner. All of them avid sportsmen and will truly be missed by many.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll cast my vote for Het. Though sometimes I hit at him pretty hard, he is one heck of a guy. Must get mad at me sometimes as he doesn't reply to what I say. Probably has to cool off. I guess he doesn't know me well enough to know when I'm joking. He's done a lot for the members on here as well as others that he talks to at the tackle shop, ramp or anywhere he goes. I've only fished with him once but hope we can get together again. I was going to suggest that OGF have 2 classes for angler of the year. One for Lake Erie and one for the inland lakes. It's just natural that the guys helping the erie anglers is helping a majority of the members that use this forum.  I don't read the posts about the inland lakes anymore as I don't fish them. And I'm sure there are a lot of others also. Glad to see you at least are makeing 3 places.


----------



## BROTHER B (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel I need to put my 2 cents in and also cast my vote for Het! I would like to take this opportunity to share everything that Het has done for me. Since he turned me on to Lake Erie angeling, let's see....I have spent about $86,000 dollars on fishing related items, my sales numbers with my company are down about 80% over the past 2 seasons, I am approaching foreclosure on my farm, (donations can be made at any local First Merit branch), and I almost forgot..sunk by boat in 8 foot waves and almost died. We did get a 14th place finish at Hawg Fest though which made it all worth while! Thanks for everything Het! In all seriousness thanks to OGF and all its members. I am having a blast!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will go with FISHINGREDHAWK

Mike has skilz and the determination and endurance to make a bad day good. Have never fished with him yet 

Het. would be a good AOY as well. Wonder if he shreds guitar as well as he fishes??










Speaking of guitar....We have TROWER Coming to C-Town


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I vote for Reel Lady ! She's a lot better looking than the other nominees ! LOL


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

I vote for tom, over the last season he has taken me out many times and taught me to troll w/ dipsies, almost everytime we went out we came back w/ a whole bunch of eyes, he also shares his programs and numbers with a lot of people trying to put them on fish too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Given some love to the Catguys:

My vote is a tie w/ Robby & Magis!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Not that it means too much, but my vote for 2007 OGF Angler of the Year goes for the one and only &#8216;luredaddy&#8217;. All of my encounters with the man, the myth, and the legend have been great. This guy is a class act, has a wealth of information, of which he is happy to share, and it&#8217;s always a pleasure to read his posts. Not to mention, this guy can catch the ever so elusive Muskie. &#8216;luredaddy&#8217; thanks for your 2007 contributions and good luck in 2008. TightLines!


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

Count my vote for Hetfield!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's another vote for Het. !!


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely hetfieldin!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Like he said, Hetfieldinn! Seems like many helpful members on here but Steve's posts show up everywhere with helpful advise.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfield....even when the wind blew, the big fish come unhooked, and someone kept complaining about their missing Clark Bars. He kept a positive outlook.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Fishslim gets my vote, all around great sportsman. Great all around person.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have met alot of great guys and good fishermen on here , but my vote has to go to Wayne paterson. He took me under his wing and taught me alot and showed me the ropes while fishing the Wal-mart Bfl this past season. He went above and beyond by giving the hot baits when i didn't have them and letting me crash in is hotel for free aswell as practice with him So a huge Thanks to Wayne amd the rest of the great guys that took me out fishing this past season


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

My vote is for Het. He has taken my father and myself out a couple of times and we had a blast everytime we were out. At Turtle Creek he was kind enough to take us out on his boat and invited us out again a couple mothes later. Thanks a lot Steve.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

:d Fishslim Has My Vote. Great Guy On And Off Tthe Water. Would Give You His Favorite Lure If He Thought It Would Help You Catch Fish !!!way To Go Troy  Mike


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought I'd wait a little while before posting my vote. Let all these deserving guys sweat it out 

I've thought about it long and hard and couldn't think of anyone else more deserving than Hetfield. His information is top knotch and never seems to hold back.... Thanks for the great year Hetfield.

Dave


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Since Het seems to have this locked up already there are several other folks here that need recognizing

Misfit, shortdrift, many other regular almost daily contributors who take the time to post valuable information to the benefit of those who can't get out as often they do.... 

and some that will be missed ..................



KSUFLASH said:


> My vote goes for...
> 
> Argee, Exexec, and Pipeliner. All of them avid sportsmen and will truly be missed by many.
> 
> flash------------------------------out


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like this is a race for 2nd place. Cool contest for sure!

Kyle


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Fishslim gets my vote.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Luredaddy
i enjoyed seeing his pics of his great year of muskie fishing.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Luredaddy is my choice! He had an incredible year for sure on a lake that has some pressure for sure.

Others I like to mention: 

Vc 111........... Incredible knowledge of musky and especially luremaking. Will share everything he's got!

Dixie Chicken......... Always the first one there and would give the shirt off his back. 

Jig........... He fishes just about as much as anyone I know. He fishes in the most difficult situations......... Mostly at night when he has taken care of family first. He will hold no secrets and will help in any way if you just ask.

I wish I knew more of the Lake Erie guys......... I am sure they are all the same way. A#1

Great year in 07................ I hope 08 is just as good for everyone!


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

I have never met THE MAN, but you have to give it to someone who does so much to help, inform, supply time, take newbies fishing and most of all take care of the people on this site who he has never even met!!! 


Keep it up Het. You are THE MAN that has given us all a goal to strive for in the springtime !!!!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know anyone personally, but from what I have read, I would have to say that Hetfield is a freakin fishing beast. A close second would be Kgonefishin.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

moondog5814 said:


> I don't know anyone personally, but from what I have read, I would have to say that Hetfield is a freakin fishing beast. A close second would be Kgonefishin.


I agree Hetfieldinn gets my vote but both members of Team Kielbasa would be a close second.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sweet I'm up to 4 seconds votes. Man I hope to grow up to be just like HET   :B .


----------

